# Möchte ein Ergebnis in einem Textfeld angeben.



## kbl (8. Dez 2004)

Hi,

bei einer Bestellung habe ich 2 Felder. Im ersten kann man die Anzahl angeben <input type="text" name="anzahl" value="1"> und im zweiten Textfeld soll das Ergebnis einer Multiplikation ausgegeben werden. <input type="text" name="gesamtpreis">

In dem Textfeld namens gesamtpreis soll jetzt das Ergebnis "anzahl * 19,90" ausgegeben werden. Wie funktioniert das denn über JavaScript und wie funktioniert das, dass sofort das neue Produkt ausgegeben wird, wenn der Besucher die Anzahl beispielsweise auf 2 erhöht?

Dankeschön!


----------



## foobar (8. Dez 2004)

Java != JavaScript


----------



## Student (9. Dez 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java != JavaScript


eben ..

viel spaß beim lesen:
:arrow: http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript


----------



## Nigger-Gesicht (9. Dez 2004)

Hier ein Tipp als Html-Datei:


```
<HTML><HEAD><TITLE>FischGesicht</TITLE></HEAD>
<BODY>





<table><tr><td width=100>&</td>
  <td>Anzahl:

    <input type="text" name="anzahl" value="1" onKeyUp="aktualisiere_Gesamtpreis();"></td><td>Gesamtpreis:

    <input type="text" name="gesamtpreis"> 
  </td></tr>
</table>

<script language="JavaScript">
       <!--
          function aktualisiere_Gesamtpreis()
          {
            document.all.gesamtpreis.value=19.9*document.all.anzahl.value;  
          }
          aktualisiere_Gesamtpreis();
       -->
</script>


</body></html>
```


----------



## Student (9. Dez 2004)

klasse 'username' :roll: :bloed:  :noe:


----------



## Nigger-Gesicht (14. Dez 2004)

Nur Weiß-Sympathisant?


----------

